# How do you make Bug Grub?



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Just wondering how you make it?


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

If i understud the question i could probably help


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

im guessin ur either after the food ur bugs will eat to gutload them or ur after mushing up lots of bugs into a dead and meaty pulp. Soooo, feeed them fruit and veg an whatever or get out the potato masher.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I am wanting to make some of the bug grub some shops sell for the crix, when I first got my cricket keeper I bought some of it.

I think it has nutrobal mixed with oats but I am not sure.

Anyone?


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

yeh and fish flakes is also good. Just mix up bits of nutrious stuff and hey presto, u have ur bug grub! I seen a site with good gutloader mixes somewhere. let me find it....

http://webhome.idirect.com/~chameleon/pdf/owners_manual.pdf

its on page 32. I personally wouldnt go for the cat food as its really fatty but a low fat dog food might be better. ofc u could mix and match the ingredients.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Here is a link to the stuff I want to make.

http://www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk/index.asp?function=DISPLAYPRODUCT&productid=227

Just thought I would save a bit of money and make my own, surely someone has got to have used it before.

I know I can feed other food but I just want the ingredients for this stuff.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

I've got some of that - just been to look at the packaging and it only lists the vitamins/minerals, but they are the same as listed on the nutrobal tub. The rest of it is just bran. Dunno what the ratio of bran to nutrobal would be but I'd guess that you'd want to end up feeding the bugs about the same amount as you'd usually use to coat them. You'd not want to end up overdosing your lizard?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I used that stuff, i thought i was shite as the crix didn't touch it, use the thing Blazey provided, i use to use bran biscuits and tropical fish food along with fruit etc


----------

